# Pectinase Vs Pectinol



## Mitzy (Apr 29, 2010)

I have used BrewCraft Pectinase at the start of my Apple and Feijoa wine but it is still quite hazy 12 months on. In First Steps to Winemaking it advises how to check what the haze is caused by and I believe it's pectin. Is Pectinol something different than my Pectinase pectin destroying enzyme. Isinglass didn't seem to help very much - left some clotty clumps at the bottom of the demijohn but it is overall, still fairly hazy. My local brewing shop didn't seem to stock a Pectinol type product for late in the process. Any advice?


----------



## Leanne (Apr 30, 2010)

Could you show us the recipe you used and what you did with it please? Then we'll try to work out what is going on with your wine.


----------

